# 75 Gallon Community Tank



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

New Pictures bottom of page (9:59AM 11/28/05)

18 Plants
3 Longnose Corys
5 Tiger Barbs
5 Black Skirt Tetra
2 colombian tetra
1 Redtail Shark
2 Gaint Gourami
5 White Terta
1 blue Gourami
1 Gold Gourami
1 Red Flame Honey Gourami
2 bolivian Rams
1 Clown Loach
3 (Forgot the ID fish<bright orange ones in pictures)
*NEW*


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I like it







The dark gravel makes a nice contrast with the bright green color of the plants. Are you planning to add more fish, if so what species?

* Topic moved to non-piranha picture forum


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

neat looking


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a very similar gravel in my tank. I love the look.

Interesting layout with the plants there. have you ever done echinodorous species before? (Sword plants.) My understanding is that they're heavy root feeders. I would personally add more gravel and take off those little black basekets and the casings around the roots of the plant. There are very few companies who ship their plants in the substrate they were grown in. And thus you're just impeding root growth. I'd also recommend, since it looks like a new tank, to invest in some root tabs or sticks to put under each of the plants. This'll also help them out a ton by giving them a good start - as your tank is so new there's nothing in the gravel for them. Just be sure not to bury them too far into the gravel. Because otherwise the bottom portion of the plant will rot out. (Sorry if this was all review for you - but it's important stuff imo with the plants.)

I'd try and maybe get some rocks like slate or low lying ornaments for those cories to hide out under.

I think you could do a really stunning barb tank with what you have there... Some species you may want to look into are rosy barbs (the males are GORGEOUS), cherry barbs and golden barbs. That is, in addition to the tiger barbs you already have.

But great start and I look forward to seeing it progress!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I have a very similar gravel in my tank. I love the look.
> 
> Interesting layout with the plants there. have you ever done echinodorous species before? (Sword plants.) My understanding is that they're heavy root feeders. I would personally add more gravel and take off those little black basekets and the casings around the roots of the plant. There are very few companies who ship their plants in the substrate they were grown in. And thus you're just impeding root growth. I'd also recommend, since it looks like a new tank, to invest in some root tabs or sticks to put under each of the plants. This'll also help them out a ton by giving them a good start - as your tank is so new there's nothing in the gravel for them. Just be sure not to bury them too far into the gravel. Because otherwise the bottom portion of the plant will rot out. (Sorry if this was all review for you - but it's important stuff imo with the plants.)
> 
> ...


No its not a review and its really appericated, causes this is the first time i use live plants in a setup


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

what kind of gravel is htat...whered u get it


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> what kind of gravel is htat...whered u get it


onyx gravel got it at my LFS


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Old pictures BUMP
* OLD*

















































































*Still got some work to do on this thing....
Only thing thats chnaged is fish*


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Thats a nice setup SregoR








Thinking of adding an puffer?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

looks good...this really makes me want a community tank


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Its nice, there always something going on


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Added new bedding to the tank and took out the plants and now i need advice on how to deco it. pictures will be up in a minute


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

very nice community tank, i'd do one just like that if i had another tank


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

nice community tank
































i bet that tiger barb fin nips alot(correct me if im wrong)???


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> nice community tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well their said to do that, but the tank has so much space it doesn't happen. when i bough this really small black shirt terta, i was swearing to my self he was gonna get beat up by the tigers, but they left him alone.


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Well here are some shots of the tank pretty much bare right now, cause i got no ideas of how to set it up, any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Great looking tank...nicely done!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's going to be HARD to gravel vac. And your large stones will get mixed in with the gravel and eventually make their way to the bottom. I speak from experience.

As for aquascaping - I say you need two or three nice pieces of driftwood in there. Attach some java moss to them and you'll be golden.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I personally hate the big rocks, sorry lol

If you want to go for a cool dark substrate that's very easy to clean, try sand-blasting sand. It's black, pretty cheap, and looks awesome in a community tank.

And try to add a variety of plants that are diffrent heights, shades, and size. IMO it looks much better than just one plant over and over again









Also, try to use some driftwood. You'd be amazed how much more realistic that can make a tank look. And if you want to take the time, use one of those 3-d "natural" backgrounds.

Good luck. Should look awesome once you get done.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

a few plants and on long piece of branchy driftwood

thats what i think would look good


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> a few plants and on long piece of branchy driftwood
> 
> thats what i think would look good


Agreed. Also, be aware that sometimes "Chinese" algae eaters turn into aggressive psychos. Not always but usually with age and size.


----------

